# Error Code 34



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

My car began making a strange noise coming somewhere on the passanger side of the engine about 3 1/2 months ago. I thought maybe it was some bad gas so I put some Lucas fuel treatment.

That worked until last week. Now the sound last even longer. It mostly occurs when I am accelerating. Then after a few seconds of acceleration it stops. It only occurs when I first start accelerating from a complete stop. Today it started making the same sound, although not always, when I made a complete stop. I checked the ECU code and it gave me a 34, which is the knock sensor.

Does anyone have any ideas what I do now?


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

My car is a 1994 Nissan Pathfinder XE V6


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

More info, please. Describe the sound, open your hood and take a look with a flashlight...maintenance history...anything


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

It sounds like two things are grinding together. But, when I lift up the hood and look for signs of something grinding together I find nothing. Here is the weird thing. About a week or so ago I posted that my fuel gauge has been acting up. Well, thanks to the help of people on this forum, I have come to the conclusion that it is my fuel pump. So, when my fuel pump decides to "kind of work" in other words the gauge tells me I have an incorrectly low amount of fuel, this is when it makes the sound. But when my fuel gauge decides not to work at all there is no sound. I don't know if these could possibly be related?
I put a new fuel filter on today, although I highly doubt this is part of the problem it was just a needed maintenance. And I am going to soon replace the fuel pump. If you can think of any other information that you may need please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

did you ever find the problem to this it might be that your engine is knocking do you loose any power


----------



## leecote (Apr 9, 2008)

usually when i acclerate my car seems to almost stall... its almost like my engine isn't getting enought fuel... i've also been having fuel guage problems and i recently replaced a ground wire to the fuel pump which tempoairly fixed the problem, but the problem has since reappreared and it looks as if the ground wire has burned through again...


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

well, i just checked my ecu i got the same error code 34, i have a 1990 pathfinder sev6, my fuel gauge decides not to work too. like while u are on the road the needle would go down to empty side even tho gas is in the van, i dont know if it is related to the knock sensor


----------



## johnsiasc (Aug 6, 2005)

I have Altima 96 GXE giving error code 34(knock sensor) and 77(rear oxygen heat sensor). I have reset the code few times but came back again after driving for 20 to 30 miles. Does any one know what's the problems and how to solve it? Thanks.


----------

